# Causes of addictive gambling



## samezoobi (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone.
Problem gambling can strain your relationships, interfere with responsibilities at home and work, and lead to financial catastrophe.Gamblers can have a problem, however, without being totally out of control. Problem gambling is any gambling behaviour that disrupts your life. If you’re preoccupied with gambling, spending more and more time and money on it, chasing losses, or gambling despite serious consequences, you have a gambling problem.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

samezoobi said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Problem gambling can strain your relationships, interfere with responsibilities at home and work, and lead to financial catastrophe.Gamblers can have a problem, however, without being totally out of control. Problem gambling is any gambling behaviour that disrupts your life. If you’re preoccupied with gambling, spending more and more time and money on it, chasing losses, or gambling despite serious consequences, you have a gambling problem.


Is the point here that stock trading can turn into gambling like behaviour and addiction? If so, this is true. I believe a scientific study was done using fMRI that showed the same areas of the brain that activates in a true gambler when they win / lose also activate when an active trader (addicted one?) makes a trade.


----------

